# Overcheck question



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't use an overcheck, but someone I spoke to recently brought up an interesting "pro" argument. She said it helped to keep the straight line from the head to the tail, using overcheck to crupper. This sort of makes sense to me, while training. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with that logic?


----------



## Kendra (Dec 18, 2012)

I've seen many very crooked horses wearing an overcheck, so I don't thing it makes a difference. More importantly, true straightness can only come through correct bend, so even if the overcheck did "hold" them straight, it would be counterproductive to establishing necessary bend.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 20, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I don't use an overcheck, but someone I spoke to recently brought up an interesting "pro" argument. She said it helped to keep the straight line from the head to the tail, using overcheck to crupper. This sort of makes sense to me, while training. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with that logic?


First flaw I see- WHAT straight line from head to tail? True straightness refers to not being crooked, i.e. being equally supple and able to bend on both sides. Even if you're talking strictly breed show standards, nowhere is it written that there shall be a straight line from nose to tail in any context. Horses win all the time falling through their inside shoulders or driving with their heads constantly off to one side. Second flaw- I don't see how an overcheck (which controls how high the horse's head must be and how much longitudinal flexion he may have) has anything to do with forcing him to be straight from front to back. See above regarding horses in overchecks constantly going around counterbent if their drivers ask them to! Third flaw- connecting the overcheck directly to the crupper is working from a mistaken idea of how the horse works and carries himself. They aren't rocking horses; you can't tie the head to the tail and push down on the rear and expect the front to come up. You can push the back down behind the withers and get flashy front end action if the horse is built for it, but the hindquarters will trail along behind and the horse will be unable to work under himself unless he's exceptionally gifted. In order for the average mover to get his hindquarters under himself for powerful movement, he must tighten his abdomen, flex the joints of his hindquarters, round his topline and lift his withers and the root of his neck (incidentally causing him to bridle up) to free the shoulder and allow reach in the stride. The topline _cannot_ lengthen to allow this when confined by a tight check. A finished horse learns to round himself up _into_ the check to get the most possible length out of it, but a green horse will be brought up short and discouraged from the necessary stretching.

I'll be honest...this sounds like one of those completely specious reasons many people in the mini industry give for doing things bass-ackwards. I'm too tired tonight to be tactful, sorry!






Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2012)

There was a day when I would have believed as gospel anything she told me, but now that I've been driving and learning more, I have my own ideas. As part of my learning journey, I wanted to throw that idea about poll-to-crupper out and see if there was any merit.

We were discussing whether a horse wearing an overcheck would be able to buck in harness. No one really thinks it would stop a horse that was determined to buck, but it seems to me it would make a horse with that tendency rear, and possibly fall over backwards. I've heard of that happening (never seen it though).


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 20, 2012)

I LOVE it when someone actually calls a spade a spade;; well-said, Leia!

As for the rearing...logic says to me that there is a strong possibility there 'could be' a connection, but it might be hard to'prove'. I HAVE seen it happen, in the line up at AMHA Nationals and in 'local' shows, too.

Margo


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have definitely seen tightly-checked horses rear and fall over backwards or sideways in the cart. It isn't pretty! They feel they have nowhere to go and they panic, which is only equine nature. That is why I prefer using my hands to get the horse in a frame and not an artificial device. My hands have the capability to adapt to a changing situation like a spooking horse or one that is upset and give just enough to keep them from blowing.

Leia


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 23, 2012)

In my personal experience with Bentley, the check doesnt do anything to keep them in a straight line. He still keeps his head turned to the side sometimes, he is getting better though now that i know how to hold his head properly with the reins. But, no, the check doesnt do that.

I might be wrong, but i think they can buck with an overcheck, depending on what length you have it. Im training Jazzy to drive and I had the check too loose (fixed it) and he started thrashing his head, but my friend was helping me lead while i was in a cart so if he did she would know how to stop him, considering she has horses herself. And they can most definatly rear LOL! I have seen videos of that happening, its not a very great thing to see....


----------

